# Computer Help - Meebo?



## WhatDoesThisDo? (Jun 30, 2009)

For the past several weeks now this site has been appearing in my history. I nor any of my siblings have ever used Meebo and yet it keeps appearing. When I click on the site via history, it says that this site is unavailable. What's happening and how do i get rid of it?
Note: The history log appears with a long number in front as well as the letters ".cim"
Ex: 45980.cim.meebo.com 

If it makes any difference, I'm using a laptop with windows vista.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Meebo is a web platform for IM software. Are you using IM?


----------

